
Utilizing contrived scarcity to drive demand - jrs235
http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2016/08/26/what-deal-with-food-at-tj-maxx/
======
jrs235
Original source (with less bloat): [http://www.bonappetit.com/entertaining-
style/article/t-j-max...](http://www.bonappetit.com/entertaining-
style/article/t-j-maxx-food-sources)

